# P. Regalis 12x12x18 Enclosure



## loganhopeless (Mar 1, 2014)

As much as I love the spiders themselves, I have such a fun time creating little windows into their homeland. This is the first ZooMed enclosure I've done. But since I'm getting my first OW I went with it since it's more escape proof  I tried to go towards the India look a little.. The hide is two cork tubes hot glued together with the succulent plant and a tropical plant. Substrate is around 70% potting soil, 20% Sand, and 10% peat moss near the top. Any suggestions/comments are welcomed! Thanks! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fyic (Mar 1, 2014)

looks nice ....not going to make a back drop?


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of making backdrops because I never know what I'll use the terrarium in the future.. I'll probably go to Staples and have them print me out a big picture or the Indian Forest on thick paper and tape it behind it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergrider (Mar 2, 2014)

I just used the paper print that was inside my terrarium when I bought it.
I removed it from the inside and re taped it on the outside. I have my regalis in the exact same enclosure!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had me eye on a 12x12x18 ZooMed for that exact same T.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 2, 2014)

Bergrider said:


> I just used the paper print that was inside my terrarium when I bought it.
> I removed it from the inside and re taped it on the outside. I have my regalis in the exact same enclosure!


I tried to take it out too! But it ended up ripping so just said screw it and ripped the whole thing out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Mar 2, 2014)

I like it, though having the tube that close - while great for viewing could be an invitation for a Poki to run up your arm..not sure what I'd do it. Need one way mirror cork bark tubes hah

Like that water bowl where'd you get it?

As for backgrounds - you can make ones that are not permanent and will allow you to use the tank for other things


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I like it, though having the tube that close - while great for viewing could be an invitation for a Poki to run up your arm..not sure what I'd do it. Need one way mirror cork bark tubes hah
> 
> Like that water bowl where'd you get it?
> 
> As for backgrounds - you can make ones that are not permanent and will allow you to use the tank for other things


Thanks viper69.
The entrance to the tube is a little over halfway back in the tank. Would that still be too risky?

The water dish is just a Petco water dish for like $8.

And for backgrounds I was thinking of using bamboo and sticking them in the substrate all along the back. I'll post a pic when that's done











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Mar 2, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Thanks viper69.
> The entrance to the tube is a little over halfway back in the tank. Would that still be too risky?
> 
> The water dish is just a Petco water dish for like $8.
> ...



Thanks for the pics! I see now. That might be OK. To be fair, my Poki is smaller, only 3" DLS. Someone with a larger Poki is more qualified to answer from experience. Mine is not in something that big yet. I've seen RobC on YouTube put many of his fast arboreals pointing forward. I know for me, as along as I can see it that's most important. However, some of the Pokis are quite large, heck, even the smaller ones, it might not make too much of a difference if it's pointing to the side or straight out front because they are so fast. My friend's P metallica was "only" 5-6" and she was speedy!

I'd ask Poec54, he has excellent experience on this genus, as do others.  I was thinking from the perspective of the more it points directly at the person, the more you increase owning a Poki Cannon pointing towards you hahaha.

I know from Poec54 that they prefer to go down into their hides, my Rufilata does all the time. However, like any animal, they MIGHT decide to shoot out if feeling unsafe, and thus, shoot out quickly.

What I do know is that the more room you give them, the safer it is for the owner when you need to interact w/them (ie spot clean), and the more secure they feel from disturbances-generally speaking.


Thanks for putting the substrate % composition in too, helpful!


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Thanks for the pics! I see now. That might be OK. To be fair, my Poki is smaller, only 3" DLS. Someone with a larger Poki is more qualified to answer from experience. Mine is not in something that big yet. I've seen RobC on YouTube put many of his fast arboreals pointing forward. I know for me, as along as I can see it that's most important. However, some of the Pokis are quite large, heck, even the smaller ones, it might not make too much of a difference if it's pointing to the side or straight out front because they are so fast. My friend's P metallica was "only" 5-6" and she was speedy!
> 
> I'd ask Poec54, he has excellent experience on this genus, as do others.  I was thinking from the perspective of the more it points directly at the person, the more you increase owning a Poki Cannon pointing towards you hahaha.
> 
> ...


The Pokie I ordered is only 3" too. (Hoping it's a female) but I also watch RobC. Haha which makes me think of when he got bit by his Pokies, except his is like facing straight forward. Also the hide is like a T with both sides hollow so it could go pretty deep into it, but there's two points to view.. I'll message Poec54 and see his view on it. Thanks! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Mar 2, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> The Pokie I ordered is only 3" too. (Hoping it's a female) but I also watch RobC. Haha which makes me think of when he got bit by his Pokies, except his is like facing straight forward. Also the hide is like a T with both sides hollow so it could go pretty deep into it, but there's two points to view.. I'll message Poec54 and see his view on it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3" DLS is probably too small for that container. It may have a difficult time hunting prey items. I'm not sure I'd drop mine into something that large at that size.  Have you seen his vid of his female Singapore Blue running vertical across the other tanks? It's large, pretty and speedy for sure! 

If you do keep it in that tank, be curious to know how it does with finding prey over time. Crickets are great at hiding, and digging into substrate to hide too, they do it to my horned baboon all the time.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> 3" DLS is probably too small for that container. It may have a difficult time hunting prey items. I'm not sure I'd drop mine into something that large at that size.  Have you seen his vid of his female Singapore Blue running vertical across the other tanks? It's large, pretty and speedy for sure!
> 
> If you do keep it in that tank, be curious to know how it does with finding prey over time. Crickets are great at hiding, and digging into substrate to hide too, they do it to my horned baboon all the time.


Well I was originally gonna get a ~S. Cal but decided not to. But I already had the tank and didn't want to buy a 5inch Pokie because they're pretty pricey.. So I figured did just keep it in the same tank and it'll be there for it's life. I bought dubias along with the T, and I can just drop them in the hide or something until it gets bigger.

And yes I saw that video. It was nuts!!!! It made my skin crawl. Don't get me wrong.. I love tarantulas.. But watching that thing run and how big it was. Awesome. But frightening. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-02-2014 at 08:06 PM ----------




loganhopeless said:


> The Pokie I ordered is only 3" too. (Hoping it's a female) but I also watch RobC. Haha which makes me think of when he got bit by his Pokies, except his is like facing straight forward. Also the hide is like a T with both sides hollow so it could go pretty deep into it, but there's two points to view.. I'll message Poec54 and see his view on it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better? I like a full terrarium







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 3, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Well I was originally gonna get a ~S. Cal but decided not to. But I already had the tank and didn't want to buy a 5inch Pokie because they're pretty pricey.. So I figured did just keep it in the same tank and it'll be there for it's life. I bought dubias along with the T, and I can just drop them in the hide or something until it gets bigger.
> 
> And yes I saw that video. It was nuts!!!! It made my skin crawl. Don't get me wrong.. I love tarantulas.. But watching that thing run and how big it was. Awesome. But frightening. Lol
> 
> ...


I like that. How are the bamboo pieces held up/supported?


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I like that. How are the bamboo pieces held up/supported?


They're just stuck into the substrate. They're secure enough for a T. I wet down the substrate around it and packed it in as right as I could. I'm confident enough it'll be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

